# Skills assessment Metallurgical Engineer



## Lissaness (Nov 6, 2014)

Can anyone help? My OH is a metallurgical engineer, with a BEng degree. The logical job title would be metallurgist, which is assessed by Vetassess. However, I have been told by two migration agents the all engineers have to be assessed by Engineers Australia. The Engineers Austalia website does not list metallurgical engineer - chemical engineer, materials engineer are both close, but still not quite right. We have even emailed Vetassess and Engineers Australia to find out, but neither gave us a straight answer. Is there anyone with knowledge or personal experience? :hail:

PS, my degree does fall under the Washington accord


----------

